# Target BG before exercise?



## sg295 (Jan 3, 2022)

Hi all, 

I’m going off to Zumba class tonight which I love so I’m very excited!

Thing is I haven’t been able to do it for ages because I’ve been so busy!

Not quite sure what my levels to should be before I do this as I’ve not done it for so long so what do you think would be a good level to be at before I do this to hopefully avoid a hypo please?

Thanks


----------



## Inka (Jan 3, 2022)

Only experience will tell you this sadly @sg295 I think for an activity like that I’d start around 9ish and stop regularly to check my blood sugar, but you might need a different starting number. Take hypo treatments and top up snacks too. Better to be slightly high the first time than risk a hypo.


----------



## helli (Jan 3, 2022)

Exercise is yet another example where we are all different.
And to make it more complex, not all exercise is equal. Some exercise can make our levels rise, some can make them fall, some make some people’s levels rise and other people’s levels fall.
Then only thing you can do is test and be prepared.

In general, cardio usually leads to falling levels and resistance trading leads to rising levels. But cardio with lots of breaks (such as HIIT) can also make them rise.
Any stress can make them rise. Such as pushing yourself too hard, feeling uncomfortable and starting with levels that are too high.

Typically, our bodies become more sensitive to insulin so it is a good idea not to have any “insulin on board”. For this reason, I try to avoid eating and bolusing for about 4 hours before a work out.

This is no reason not to exercise. Just to be careful and to learn how *your* body reacts. With hypo treatment close to hand at all times.


----------



## sg295 (Jan 3, 2022)

Inka said:


> Only experience will tell you this sadly @sg295 I think for an activity like that I’d start around 9ish and stop regularly to check my blood sugar, but you might need a different starting number. Take hypo treatments and top up snacks too. Better to be slightly high the first time than risk a hypo.


Hi,

Thank you for your message!

I’m currently at 8.3 and have plenty of hypo treatments with me. Hoping this will be enough and I will ensure to test regular and particularly if I start to feel funny!

Thank you!


----------



## sg295 (Jan 3, 2022)

Hi,


helli said:


> Exercise is yet another example where we are all different.
> And to make it more complex, not all exercise is equal. Some exercise can make our levels rise, some can make them fall, some make some people’s levels rise and other people’s levels fall.
> Then only thing you can do is test and be prepared.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your message!

I think if I remember rightly, Zumba does generally tend to make me rise! Particularly because I really get into it so really push myself!

I think I last ate around 3.5 hours ago and I’m currently at 8.3 so hoping that will be long enough and a high enough level to be ok.

I have plenty of hypo treatments on me and will ensure to check regularly and especially if I start feeling weird!

Thank you


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 5, 2022)

How did you get on?

My BG generally climbs when I go for a run and stays a little high for hours afterwards.


----------



## sg295 (Jan 5, 2022)

ColinUK said:


> How did you get on?
> 
> My BG generally climbs when I go for a run and stays a little high for hours afterwards.


Went well thank you!

Luckily I was at about 9 ish in the end before I started so avoided a hypo and was also still high enough to drive when I finished so all in all a good result  

Yes it’s very unpredictable when I exercise, sometimes I rise, sometimes I drop! I thought it was down to the type of exercise I did and whether it was light, moderate or intense but even that doesn’t seem to be fool proof, it just seems rather random which makes it tricky! Basically I try to be slightly elevated but not super high so that if I rise it’s not necessarily a disaster and if I drop then hopefully won’t be by too much so I can avoid a hypo


----------

